# B Girls



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Went to my "LFS" to pick up a few necessities and spotted these two damsels in distress.[url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=12561&ppuser=10740][/url]Last two Ladies on the shelf. $.99 ea.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

cool, whats your plans for them good for you for saving them


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I hadn't planned on starting up a Betta project but I have a few hexagon aquariums I'm not using, maybe I'll wrap thrm around the biggest one. I was going to put these two in a 5g hex, till I read "at least four females,"which to me means at least a 10g.Anywho I don't have any definite plans for them yet.And by the way, 9AM this day and the B Girls are doing great. I must have done somthing wrong with Lazarus, I thought for three days he wasn't going to make it. He seem to have taken a fancy to the lady on the left side.


----------



## Gizmo-The-Betta-Lady (Dec 3, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful.  Good luck with your girls!


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

Look just like my little female!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

sadly I lost one of the B GIRLS a few days ago. The other girl is doing great. I will post pics when I can! She has started changing colors in her tail and fins!


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the one with a red fins and green iridescence. And sorry that, that happened.


----------

